# Mouse that wont stop scratching



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi

I have this abby doe that wont stop scratching, Ive treated her for mites etc but she still wont stop

Its getting to the stage now where she is cutting herself and bleeding badly, is there anything I can do for her? I really dont want to have to cull as she is such a nice mouse

Could it be a skin condition? some kind of mite? she's in with a few retired does and has been for a long time and they dont have it so if it was mites surely she would have passed it on? I have examined her and cant see anything wrong with her skin or any creepy crawly things

Any advice please would be appreciated


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If she hasn't infected others, I'd agree it's not a mite or fungal infection. Others here have mentioned some mice who scratch for no apparent reason, though I'm not sure what the consensus was on a way to help them.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Some of the ways I've heard is to give her some new toys and handle her for short bits more often. Basically you are trying to engage her in other activities to break the obsessive scratching.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Its mainly round her face, its a shame I cant put one of those plastic things cats and dogs have on when they have an operation :lol:


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

my mouse acted in the same way, constant scratching even though he was treated for mites, even changed bedding and his whole diet as i thought that he might have developed an allergy. He constantly scratched the scruff of his neck untill he lost all his fur and caused it to bleed. i wish i took a pic, he was such a mess, took him to the vets and they suggested that he had ocd :shock:

they prescribed him steroid cream (fuciderm) and to observe that was it really. Funny thing is now he has completely stopped scratching! and is finally healing such a strange wee mousey so he is


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Well Ive put her in the fun tank with lots of does to play with and toys, what Im going to do is put her to a buck and let her have a litter see if it makes a difference


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I have heard that it's bad for breeders to use a mouse that suffers from OCD in their program, as there is the chance it will genetically perpetuate the behavior.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh ok thanks for the info


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i had a male who obsesively scratched his face, he was so bad he made himself go blinde in one eye. In the end i had him put down as he just wouldnt stop and wasnt happy. Anyway he was my only male so i bred him befor having him put down, i had a litter out of him and none of them were scratchers however now his great grand sons are scratchers and are now loseing the fur on on there face and are going to be removed form my breeding program along with there mum and aurnt and im now working on mice that came from mice i brought in after he was putdown.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

maisymouse said:


> Well Ive put her in the fun tank with lots of does to play with and toys, what Im going to do is put her to a buck and let her have a litter see if it makes a difference


Don't breed from any mouse with problems, this is bad practise.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes I know tinyhartmouseries has already said

Thanks anyway


----------

